# LED vs LCD vs Plasma - where and what to buy



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2013)

hey everyone, have been in the market for a 40 inch + TV for about a month. Major requirements are 

1. 40 inch +
2. Plays a good range of formats from pendrive (mkv and stuff)
3. Don't need smart TV, 3D or internet connectivity and stuff (I have enough laptops and phones that can be connected to the TV for this)

stuff that I found out till now 

1. Samsung Plasma 42" is pretty good in terms of image quality and stuff, plays all formats and is 35000
2. Samsung LED 42" has much higher resolution (full HD) but is 52000 

people say that the power consumption of an LED is 1/3 of a plasma, so I'll recover the difference in about 2 odd years (80W vs 240W, considering 2 hours of viewing daily) 

Plus there is the whole 2nd market of Olx and quickr 

totally confused, need some advise
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi people, planning to go for 40EH5000 from Samsung. Have attached the review of the display below. Should be going to haggle for it tomorrow, base price is 50000. Do advise 


*www.televisioninfo.com/content/samsung-un40eh5000-led-lcd-hdtv-review/ratings-and-specs


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2013)

40EH5000 is a cheap and very good option.
Can consider the newly launched 40F5100 as well.If you are unable to find it in the market right now then wait for a week or two, you will be able to audition it in stores near you.
Don't forget to bargain hard on these.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2013)

Did a lot of bargaining on on the 40EH5000 and got it down to around 46700, there is some scheme by Bajaj allianz running that'll allow me to finance the cost upto 35000 and the rest will be a down payment. 

did check out the 40EH5100, but the only difference that I could see was that it has a USB to USB transfer feature (pretty useless to me) and definitely not worth the extra 3000 of so


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 22, 2013)

Did you had a look at ES5600 and the newly launched F5500 too?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Did you had a look at ES5600 and the newly launched F5500 too?



these two were a little out of my price range, so couldn't buy 

Anyhow, finally wound up buying the 40EH5000 at Rs. 46700, my 2 cents on it 

Pros - 
1. Plays pretty much all the formats I threw at it 
2. has a headphone out, so I could connect my speakers while watching a movie off a pendrive 
3. Great viewing angles from all sides 

Cons 
1. Can't connect surround speakers, so still trying figure out how to utilize a home theater system if playing movie form pendrive
2. Mounting it on a wall means, no easy way to access the connectors at the back, you can take the screen off the mount easily, but it's heavy


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2013)

You can connect the HT via HDMI or via AV cable.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 24, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> You can connect the HT via HDMI or via AV cable.



true, but that will only work if the HT is playing the movie. If the pendrive put in the TV then there is no way to get an audio out, only the TV speakers or the headphone jack


----------

